#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Αποθήκες και καταστήματα

## Balance

Ένα γενικόλογο ερώτημα που δέχτηκα πρίν λίγο, ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Σε ισόγειο κτίριο που έχει βγεί οικοδομική άδεια αποθήκης (1970) λειτουργούσε κατάστημα. Ρωτήθηκα αν στο παρελθόν είχε βγεί άδεια λειτουργίας (δε ξέρω με ποιόν τρόπο) μπορεί να την επικαλεστεί κάποιος και να μην απαιτnθεί αλλαγή χρήσης? Με έχει παραξενέψει αυτή η ερώτηση και ο ενδιαφερόμενος μου άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι έχει ακούσει να συμβαίνει. Είναι δυνατόv? Γνωρίζετε κάποια διάταξη?

----------


## Xάρης

Ρωτήθηκες από ποιον; Υπάλληλο της Υ.ΔΟΜ.;
Ακόμα και αν είχε βγει άδεια λειτουργίας καταστήματος, άγνωστο το πώς, είναι δυνατόν να είναι όλα μέλι-γάλα αν δεν έχει γίνει αλλαγή χρήσης της αποθήκης σε κατάστημα;
Το ερώτημα θα είχε νόημα αν ήταν "κατάστημα" βάσει αδείας και ήθελες να το κάνεις ΚΥΕ.

Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κάτι τέτοιο και είμαι περίεργος να μάθω την διάταξη αν υπάρχει και την πληροφορηθείς τελικά.

----------

